# Hidan vs tayuya



## Rashman (Jun 21, 2009)

This here is a colured panel from my doujinshi..^^




The images below are from the latest pages of my hidan doujinshi. 





*Spoiler*: __ 












Iran: Where we are today

enjoy!


----------



## Rollerkingdom (Jun 21, 2009)

I liked it  Nice job, i enjoyed reading it


----------



## Undead (Jun 21, 2009)

You just love that pairing don't you? 
I do too. Second favorite next to AsuKure. 
Great job Rash mah man.


----------



## Ayana (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks really good.
^^


But the pairing is still not something I will like.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 21, 2009)

wow, reps for the comic. 
I really liked it even though I'm not a HidanTayuya fan. The story is cool and so is the art pek

Does she really want to kill him or just get him off guard for molestation purposes....?
I would say the second


----------



## Rashman (Jun 21, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You just love that pairing don't you?
> I do too. Second favorite next to AsuKure.
> Great job Rash mah man.



Thanks! 



Ayana said:


> Looks really good.^^



Glad you like it! 



> But the pairing is still not something I will like.



Damn! 



e-nat said:


> wow, reps for the comic.
> I really liked it even though I'm not a HidanTayuya fan. The story is cool and so is the art



You *will* become a hidantayuya fan! 

I cum every time someone says they like the story of the doujinshi. 



> Does she really want to kill him or just get him off guard for molestation purposes....?
> I would say the second



I'll say she wants to do both. Force herself on hidan, then kill him


----------



## Ayana (Jun 22, 2009)

rashman said:


> Damn!



You will never convince me! IbiTayu will prevail!
:ho


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 22, 2009)

*VERY* nice, Rashman! 

Love the art, love the comic.

I've been thinking about makin' a doujinshi for a while, but I never really went through with it.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats hot. 

Great job!


----------



## Rashman (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

*
@Lord Bishop:* Yeah, making doujinshi's can be a pain but as long as there's constant motivation, you will eventually make it


----------

